# ICEFACES, JSF, Zugriff auf alle Sessions?



## WolfBauer (15. Januar 2008)

Hi,
mir geht es um ein Programm welches mittels IceFaces realisiert werden soll. 
http://www.icefaces.org/main/home/index.jsp

Mir ist klar wie ich auf die aktuelle Session und somit auf die zugehörigen Beans zugreifen kann:


> FacesContext ctx = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
> HttpSession session = (HttpSession) ctx.getExternalContext().getSession(true);
> return session.getAttribute(beanName);



Nun frage ich mich, ob es und wie es möglich ist auf alle Sessions die in der Anwendung (auf dem Server) existieren zugreifen kann. (und somit auf alle Informationen der angemeldeten Nutzer) Wenn dies möglich ist könnte man das über die Session ID regeln? 

Ist es möglich sich irgendwo in einer Steuerung Session-IDs zu speichern, um später in dieser Steuerung auf genau diese Sessions zuzugreifen, damit nur bei diesen Usern Daten geändert werden?

Mittels einer Application-Bean könnte man ja auch gemeinsame Daten aller Nutzer speichern. Ich möchte aber nur Daten zu einer Teilmenge aller Nutzer speichern. (ein Nutzer ist ja kein Problem)

Hoffe das ich mich nicht zu undeutlich ausgedrückt habe. 

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne mich mit JSF nicht aus, aber bei PHP ist es bspw. so, dass die Session-Daten in Dateien(für jede Session eine separate) gespeichert werden.
Sofern man die entsprechenden Zugriffsrechte für diese Dateien hat, kann man sie lesen und schreiben.

Da dies jedoch mit Javascript sicher nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist, solltest du vielleicht besser im J2EE-Forum nachfragen.


----------

